# How did you find TTF?



## Beleg (Jun 4, 2003)

How did you find TTF?

Through any search Engine, through a friend, through any other website..whatever..


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Honestly, I don't remember... I think it might have been during a search for Tolkien-related sites, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't think I remember for sure. But I thought I was on another Tolkien site and there was a link for this. I AM SO GLAD I FOUND IT!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 4, 2003)

I belonged to this reallt stupid msn LotR group and liked the message boards (but everyone there was...um...stupid). Then I got comcast (I LOVE COMCAST!!!) and couldn't post there anymore (I really didn't care), so I searched on google for a Tolkien Message Board that I would actually like...and I found this! Thank you Google!!!!

Anne


----------



## Khamul (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, I actually found it on google. It was alot easier to find LOTR stuff back then.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

Well it was back when I knew nothing about computers or the internet so I just typed in thelordoftherings.com. From there I clicked message boards and bingo bam TTF!


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 4, 2003)

Erm....yahoo? Or hotmail? Or google? I don't remember. A search engine. I was bored.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 4, 2003)

My bro was on it. After I read LOTR I decided to join. I don't know how he found TTF though.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 4, 2003)

HAH i found it the same way as Matar did


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Well, I actually found it on google.*



Same here. And it is the best Tolkien forum around.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 4, 2003)

I got here cause Asha'man told me about it... that was 2 years ago in 9 days  Gosh, I feel like a relic of TTF


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 4, 2003)

I found thelordoftherings.com through google, and then found TTF through that site- pretty conventional, I suppose...


----------



## Rhiannon (Jun 4, 2003)

I didn't so much _find_ TTF as Tal practically hog-tied me and dragged me here. 

And of course I am eternally grateful to her.


----------



## Mablung (Jun 4, 2003)

Kell


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 4, 2003)

Almost a year ago, I started looking for a forum where I could discus/debate/postulate/learn about Tolkien. I spent four to six months using google and going to many many forums trying to get a feel of the flavor and community of the various places. In the later months, my search pretty much went like this:

I was at TheOneRing.Net for while; not as a poster, more of a lurker...and I mostly read the news.

Then I tried TheOneRing.com to see if it exists and found Tolkien Online. BIG BIG Site. Too big. And I didn't want to go through all of the rigamarol (sp?) to become a member there. But that site shaped a lot of what I was looking for in a forum.

Back to google. I had weeded out a lot of forums as just a plain waste of time.

While still reading TORN, and using Google, I came across TTF. I followed the threads for about a month and a half before I decided to join. And I'm glad I joined. I don't even look for other forums anymore. Though, I still read the front page of TORN for news.

(Actually, I'm a member of Games Workshop LOTR forums, but I only use that forum for game related material.)

So that's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 4, 2003)

I found TTF on a search engine. 

Here's my story:

I had just returned to my apartment in NYC, after a month long visit in Maine. During my stay in Maine, I was forced to find something to do, since that winter I was snowed in by a series of really big snowstorms. LOTR's had just come out in the movie theatres and my brother got the book for Christmas. This had always been a book I wanted to read, but never got around to it, so I read it from front to back in a week. Then I went to the book store and bought the Sil right before I got on my bus back to the city. I was halfway through the book by the time I arrived in the city and was hooked. I had to get more. So I hopped on my computer...typed in Tolkien...and started visiting sites. I think the Tolkienforum was the fifth site I found....but the only one that caught my attention and kept me. I joined that night...and the rest is history. 

(Hehehe! How's that for an explaination!  )


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 4, 2003)

I found TTF through my good friends Azog and Khamul. They got me here. Thanks guys! 



~MacAddict


----------



## Eliot (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, I had seen my older brother type on a message board for the TV show _Cops_, so I eventally learned how to use them. 

So, I did a google search for some miscellaneous Tolkien-related websites, and accidently stumbled on TTF. It looked ok, so I joined. I was kinda bored, until I discovered the "View New Posts" link.  I started out kinda slow, and I almost had 1,000 posts, until some crazy mods came along and deleted a bunch of threads that contained many of my posts!!!    

I was pushed back down to about 700, but I know that it's better to have the best quality of posts, instead of the best quantity.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow-I gather most of you found it through Google.

My story is a bit different.
I started looking for Tolkien related forum last fall. But I found none that was serious enough and not filled with the "movie litter" as I termed it a while back. Anyway while searching on Yahoo I stumbled upon Tolkien debates, then recently launched. I studied it for a while, participated there and after PM'ing one or two people I finally learned what "TTF" was. So I guess I found thetolkienforum.com through Tolkien debates. 

Yay for both.


----------



## Aerin (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, my bestest friend (the crazy one known as Talierin  ) had been bugging me about this site before I got the Internet. So, when I finally did get online, one of the first things I did was get on here and register... which turned out to be a good thing.  I met two other people who are now some of my closest friends on here.
I've been here for a long time; closing in on two years.  Geez, that's a long time....


----------



## Niniel (Jun 5, 2003)

I was also looking for Tolkien-related sites on the internet. I was actually looking for sites with info about Tolkien's works, not a discussion site. I found www.thelordoftherings.com  and there was a link to TTF. So I came here a few times and then I decided it was fun to join a forum, and now here I am....


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 5, 2003)

I came here after having been at LoTROnline for a little while, when Grond informed me that TTF was a better place.
So, I visited this Forum, and have been here since. Which is more than I can say about LoTROnline..........


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2003)

Woah, I don't remember..
Ah wait.. There was a site, the sister-site of TTF, a veeery long while back.. I stumbled upon it througha palce called MyPrecious.net, or something like that, which had a weird open forum called the Green Dragon, and another similar one. That's where I first used the nick Lantarion. 
But it's all very fuzzy, so far back. I registered on the Olde Forum, which was in existence before this current one (all I remember is that Mike B. was there, and that the colour scheme was orange! ), and I was the ninth to join up when it changed for the better, into TTF.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 5, 2003)

I found the older version of this forum in March 2001..so ive been here 2 years and 4 months   . Back then it was reddish and white and it was actually a part of TLOTR.com and didnt have an address of its own. Anyways I found it through a search engine ( Im pretty sure it was Google but its really hard to remember..), and I joined it because it was small and only had a few regular members and they were all close (i found that all the other forums were to crowded and cold). There are only *2* members that i remember that were on the forum before me that still post now: Cir and Lanty...wow I feel like such a geezer


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 6, 2003)

My finding TTF is chronicled by the bard Derek:
'Twas a happy day that day
All cares and fears were tossed away
And the children played, free and gay
When Morgoth marched their way
*****
And the people of the forum sang
And the Bells of churches rang and rang
And the lutes gave a merry twang
The day that Morgoth came
*****
He found it through Google search
Using a laptop on a chair of birch
"Alleluia" sang the choir in the church
And he resides here to this day
*****
And the people of the the forum sang
And the Bells of churches rang and rang
And the lutes gave a merry twang
The day that Morgoth came

P.S. some of the song may be exaggerated. i cannot afford birch chairs


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 6, 2003)

*Claps in full appreciation of Morgoth's tale*

That was just *wipes tear from eye*....SPECIAL!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 6, 2003)

For me, I was looking through thelordoftherings.com, I clicked on 'message boards', and voila...I found TTF


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 6, 2003)

I found this forum through a link on the Myst Community Forums.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, a while ago on thelordoftherings.com there was a link to another forum attached to the site, a rather small forum that was also moderated by Beorn...after being there a few months, one day I couldn't be bothered checking my inbox for any message notifications, so I decided to try and find the forum again. Back at lordoftherings.com, that was no longer any link to the forum so I clicked on the Forum link and came here. I joined a few days later.


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

Mac told me about this place and I decided to check it out. It took me a while to get into the swing of things but just look at me now.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 8, 2003)

> a rather small forum that was also moderated by Beorn...after being there a few months, one day I couldn't be bothered checking my inbox for any message notifications, so I decided to try and find the forum again.



Are you talking about Tolkien Debates? 
If yes then what's your ID there?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

I found TTF whist searching Google for some reviews on PJ's "The Two Towers"


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 8, 2003)

Nope not Tolkien Debates, it was just lordoftherings.com message board. It only had 3 sections, one for each of the films. It got closed down a bit of a while ago though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I was an online baby who didn't really know how to do much at all. I could e-mail and use MSN messenger, but I didn't know about chat rooms (still don't) or boards. . .then I joined a small Steven Curtis Chapman board and learned how to do boards. . .then I got sick of it and left that board.

Then I was trying to remember the site name to find movie listings (when movies come out) so I got sick of it and typed in The Lord of the Rings hoping I could find out when the fellowship was coming out. I found this and started poking around. . .

It didn't take me long to become infamous.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 22, 2004)

I am (or used to be) a regular contributor to the TolkienWiki (a big hello to Walter and Lhunithiliel ). The Wiki has a link to this site.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 22, 2004)

I tagged along with Lanty


----------



## Sarah (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I found it with google. I think.


----------



## Saermegil (Apr 22, 2004)

Im sure I followed a link to a link to a link to a link to a link which brought me here. That is how usually I browse the web.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 22, 2004)

I was in LOTRO, Greenwood was in LOTRO, I got banned by our administrator from LOTRO, informed Greenwood, Greenwood brought me here, I left LOTRO for good. Not because it's bad, but because by the time I got back to LOTRO the rules have changed DRAMATICALLY, I don't even recognize the site anymore.

And in LOTRO I was Vilya Brandybuck, here I am Narya brandybuck, and in another Message Board I was Nenya Brandybuck.

Yeah...boring pattern...I know...


----------



## Uminya (Apr 23, 2004)

Hoo now! Hmm...let me think here...it was my 9th year of school, so that makes it almost 5 years...it was october or so, I think.

Back then I was really into a text-based role-playing game based on Middle-Earth, which I had started playing almost immediately after reading the Silmarillion. The game got me more interested in things Tolkien, and I used the Lycos search engine (because everyone else used Yahoo at the time) and searched for "Tolkien". I found a few other sites, including Rolozo Tolkien (a Tolkien-based art site) and thelordoftherings.com, which had its own message board system.

As you may know, this board used to be integrated with thelordoftherings.com, Mr. AP's "main" Tolkien site. I had to use the search engine for a while until I got more used to the Internet and figured out how to just type in the address, and so here I am.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 24, 2004)

I know I first found TTF pretty soon after I saw FOTR, but didn't register until almost a year later. It was when I just saw FOTR... just began reading LOTR. I loved everything about, and I would go everywhere just trying to find pictures from the movie because I loved it so much, and was so amazed by it. I think I typed Tolkien somewhere, possibly on google, then one day I clicked on The Tolkien Forum. Anyways, I had no idea what a Forum was or anything, but I kept coming back here. I would always act like I was registering, than quit at the last second. So one day, I think right after I ot my email address, I just registered. I remember thinking how stupid the name 33Peregrin was, and wishing I had put more thought into it... but I like it now!Then I got more and more addicted. And that was over a year ago.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2004)

Honastly, my day was on a forum and I was in love with Tolkien and so I typed in "thetolkienforum.com" on my browser...and wa-la!


----------



## Ambartur (Apr 25, 2004)

I actually found this from MERPG.com. I can't remember how I found that (bad memory, I know...), but I remember everybody always making references to TTF. So naturally I was like, "I've gotta go check this place out!" Of course, I still don't really post that much. I mainly just look around and read what everyone else says. Sometimes I post if no one else there has expressed my views (e.g. How did you find TTF?). But typically, someone already has, so I just read...But yeah...Go MERPG.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2004)

I had just moved into my new town and didn't know a soul, so I was bored out of my skull, and I loved Tolkien but never had anyone to talk about it with. Anyway, I think I was actually looking for Tolkien artwork, so I typed in something like "Tolkien Inspired websites", and this popped up. And voila! here I am


----------



## pipin (Apr 28, 2004)

well I found the site when I was doing scholl progect on Tolkien


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 29, 2004)

I honestly have no recollection whatsoever.


----------



## Elessar II (Apr 29, 2004)

A couple pals of mine told me about it (to prevent the embarrassment of the parties involved, I will not name them  , Hey! did I just hear a sigh of relief?  )

Anyway, I was bored to tears one afternoon, and for some reason, the conversation I'd had with G....oops! ...er... the parties involved, about some LOTR forum popped into my head, yet I couldn't remember the web address of the site for the life of me. 
But, as usual, good 'ol google bailed me out, and here I am.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 9, 2005)

It was 6 months ago. I have used Google and I was searching 'free american tolkien forums' and I find TTF!


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually I wasn't even looking for a Tolkien Forum. I was bored at work so i decided to set up my personalized yahoo page, but i didn't like the default settings so i searched for tolkien related sites and there it was. I said what the heck let me take a look and well here i am


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd be proud of the fact I recruted yet another TTFer. Whoever got you here, ElssarII, I would think that aught to be man (or woman) enough to stand up and yell "I got ElsserII here!!!" and be happy!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 11, 2005)

I was on the The Tolkien List first - the email discussion list that was part of www.thelordoftherings.com like TTF is. Think I found that through searching for LOTR stuff online. And I either got onto TTF as a natural extension of that, or because one of my friends was on at one point. I honestly can't remember, it was almost 3 years ago after all!


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Feb 11, 2005)

I just stumbled upon it while doing my regular LotRs searches. It just kind of happend. I fell in love with the site when I first layed my eyes on it. I've recruted a few of my friends but they don't use it as much as I do. It's the best site ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baragund (Feb 11, 2005)

A while after TTT hit the theaters, I was looking for New Line's web site for the films. That web site is www.thelordoftherings.*net*. I typed www.thelordoftherings.*com* by mistake. As quite a few people mentioned above, that is the "ancestor" of this site.

Call me clueless, but I had _no_ experience with message boards or forums before I stumbled on this site. Before then, I never encountered anybody who shared my love for Tolkien's Middle-earth so you can imagine I was like a kid in a candy store the first time I wandered around.

I understand there are quite a few Tolkien dedicated fora. I've stuck my nose in a few and joined a couple over the past 23 months but I feel most comfortable here. There is a nice balance of young and old folks, discussions ranging from lecture-quality serious to the goofy, and members from a wide variety of cultures and backgrounds. And as long as we don't talk about religion or politics, everybody seems to get along really well!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2005)

Hobbit-queen said:


> It's the best site ever!!!!!!!!!


That could be pushing it a bit... But I'd say the best Tolkien site is infact The Flying Moose of Nargothrond with it's world-famous Tolkien Sarcasm Page


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 13, 2005)

I was browsing www.myprecious.co.uk and came across it in the links page...I was still new to the interent at that time..actuallt, TTF has educated me 'bout all the forum-y type stuff. Cheers!


----------



## Glory (Feb 17, 2005)

I remember I saw quite eagerly the first trailer of the very first LotR movie and it came to my attention a website adress that appeared at the end so being curious as I am, I decided to visit the web site next time I went online and: 


baragund said:


> A while after TTT hit the theaters, I was looking for New Line's web site for the films. That web site is www.thelordoftherings.*net*. I typed www.thelordoftherings.*com* by mistake. As quite a few people mentioned above, that is the "ancestor" of this site.


I kinda did the same thing wrote wrongly the adress anyway a very good day visiting that page I clicked on the link to here and I liked it, so I registered.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't remember how I found TTF....


----------



## Nienna Súrion (Mar 17, 2005)

Google...the almighty search engine. *bows* I was looking up stuff about the movies and I got this.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 17, 2005)

Beleg said:


> How did you find TTF?
> 
> Through any search Engine, through a friend, through any other website..whatever..



I googled TOLKIEN, and this was one of the entries.

Barley


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 18, 2005)

I was discussing _TLOTR_ on another forum, and wanted to rind a Forum dedicated to _TLOTR_ with many members. I quickly decided that I should search for _Tolkien_ rather than just _TLOTR_. So I looked for a somewhat "official" forum that dwarfs the rest. I found TTF!


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 19, 2005)

From the Blind Guardian forum...

And I've spent a long time wondering who here posts there


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

I used to be on the old Blind Guardian forum before they got a new one. But that was a long, long time ago when I first got into 'proper' metal


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2019)

I found The One Ring at the end of '99 when the movies were being made. Was there until opening day in December 2001 when it crashed under the load of people who saw the moves registering.
So I wandered the webs for other Tolkien sites and found Tolkien Forums. I've been dropping in now and again over the last 18 years. Thinking of hanging around more now that the site has been updated.
It seems to be the only one of the remaining 'old' sites that has updated as most of the others are stuck in their pre-Hobbit movie "renaissance" revision if they did one.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 22, 2019)

After first reading LOTR, Tom Bombadil fascinated me so I Googled him and TTF was the first site that came up. I don't know which thread it was but I read a fascinating essay on it and had to sign up.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2019)

It's all Halasian's fault!  
Yes, he recommended this site on another site we both frequent, stating that it had a new owner who was taking an interest in it. As that site seems now to have been completely abandoned mod-wise, and the first one I joined in late 2013 is also only been looked at sporadically by its owner (though among the relatively active members there seem to be more mods than non-mods!), I gave it a try, and haven't regretted it in any way so far (OK, it's only been four days - or five, seeing it's past midnight here in Germany). Still busy nosing my way through the forums and sub-forums.


----------

